# Return to Vinyl



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The one gift I wanted was to get back to old school stereo home listening.

I chose a Denon turntable. Short of going audiophile (saw a nice Luxman for $6500), it was the best they had.

Today I found a nice old Yamaha amp. I'm listening to The Eagles Greatest hits now.

Awesome.

http://stereonomono.blogspot.ca/2013/06/yamaha-ca-610.html


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome back. We missed you.

If you ever think your collection is getting out of hand these guys will make you feel normal.

A great Canadian documentary.

[video=youtube_share;bNRvB8lyRSM]http://youtu.be/bNRvB8lyRSM[/video]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice! i was gifted a record player, a Stanton, about two years ago...and each birthday/christmas get more vinyl...got a very nice trinity this year...Highway to Hell, and LZ 2 & 4

i pick some up at Value Village...or theres a nice Records shop downtown...Brians...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the amp Mike!

If you are looking for new and good turntables, check out this link. They have a store in Ottawa and Toronto. Pretty good audiophile equipment. And it's all brand new. 

https://www.planetofsoundonline.com/t/Turntables


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice old amp. I have a 1989 NAD amp that l like a lot.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats Milkman: I should make the same journey. I have 400+ vinyl "albums" sitting close to me in the basement.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Congrats Milkman: I should make the same journey. I have 400+ vinyl "albums" sitting close to me in the basement.



You know, as a personal favour to you, I'd be willing to come there and remove that obsolete material.

That's just the kind of guy I am.

You don't need the headache of having to physically find the album, put it on the turntable and then manually select the songs you want to hear.

Is Saturday good???:acigar:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, I'd come take em off your hands as well. And I'm closer, lol.

I have a "modern" vinyl system in the living room, a project carbon turntable with a Simaudio integrated amp and some Neat speakers. It sounds very good, but I'm pretty sure its not as good as the retro stuff. More accurate for sure, better with digital sources, but not as good with vinyl. I'd love to move my old Klipsch Heresy's up to the living room, but my wife says they're hideously ugly.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Chito said:


> If you are looking for new and good turntables, check out this link. They have a store in Ottawa and Toronto. Pretty good audiophile equipment. And it's all brand new.
> 
> https://www.planetofsoundonline.com/t/Turntables


Thanks for the Ottawa link Chito.

So, without wanting to sound like a cliche of a Scotsman (ie a cheapskate), is there a cheaper way to do this? Maybe buying something used on Kijiji? I'd just like to have something that I can play vinyl once in a while when I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I got the Yamaha head at a flea market. They had probably ten nice turn tables.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice clean Yamaha, and bought a flea market. Good grab.


> is there a cheaper way to do this?


There are some very nice inexpensive turntables brand new out there. Check out Pro-Ject. Also be wary of Kijiji. Makae sure it works, is clean and in good shape. Have it checked over and properly set up. Otherwise it's like turning your records on a lathe.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Derek,

There's a place on Bank called Audio Mart that carries plenty of decent used audio stuff, including turntables. http://audiomartcanada.webs.com/our-inventory

If a person was buying brand new vinyl and expecting it to meet or exceed CD quality, then I suppose you'd wanna spend bigger coin. But for playing vinyl that has been sitting ignored for a decade or more, and probably wasn't played on the sort of equipment intended to extend the life of vinyl to the max, pedestrian equipment is fine. I have several hundred singles sitting in a box, many without dust jackets, just rubbing against each other for that terrific grainy AM tone. Those sorts of things deserve a Sears drop-down turntable "record player", not some high-falutin' B&O nonsense.

Funny anecdote. My kid gets it into his head that he wants to get into vinyl, and buys himself the current Daft Punk album. I get a call "Dad, do you have a turntable you can spot me?" I dig it out of the basement, rummage through my box of cartridges to find something in decent enough shape, and ask him "Does your amplifier have a phono input?" "Oh yeah, it has everything." Turns out, much as I expected of anything made after 2000, it has no such thing. So, I build him a phono preamp that he can feed to one of the aux inputs. Get another call. "I'm embarrassed to be asking this, but how do I make the tonearm go down?" Yes folks, as someone who grew up in the post-vinyl era, he had absolutely NO idea about the little arm over on the side of the turntable. I had to school him in all the physics of vinyl; types of stylii, moving magnet vs moving coil, the relationship between where on the disc a tune was located (closer to middle vs outer edge) and sonic quality (outside is best), stylus counter-pressure and mass, belt and direct-drive, RIAA equalization curves and why they are used, and on and on. All the stuff I had ever read from Julian Hirsch and Len Feldman, a decade and a half of Stereo Review and Audio magazine, the 1st edition Audio Cyclopedia (Tremaine edition), and more just all came spilling out.

One of these days I want to listen to all my albums and singles again. I need to get me a new cartridge.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You know, as a personal favour to you, I'd be willing to come there and remove that obsolete material.
> 
> That's just the kind of guy I am.
> 
> ...





zdogma said:


> Yep, I'd come take em off your hands as well. And I'm closer, lol.


Thanks for the kind offers guys. I'm feelin' the GC luv!!! :sSig_busted:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Thanks for the Ottawa link Chito.
> 
> So, without wanting to sound like a cliche of a Scotsman (ie a cheapskate), is there a cheaper way to do this? Maybe buying something used on Kijiji? I'd just like to have something that I can play vinyl once in a while when I'm feeling nostalgic.


This place has some great used turntables and various hifi gear:

http://therecordcentre.com

Its out in Hintonberg. The guys are pretty knowledgable about vinyl.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm thankful no one here has referred to them as "Vinyls" yet. A personal pet peeve right after "epic" and "fail".


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zdogma said:


> This place has some great used turntables and various hifi gear:
> 
> http://therecordcentre.com
> 
> Its out in Hintonberg. The guys are pretty knowledgable about vinyl.


That's where I got a few of my used jazz festival posters. I didn't think they have a lot of used gear in there but then it was at least 3 years ago now since I've been there.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

hardasmum said:


> I'm thankful no one here has referred to them as "Vinyls" yet. A personal pet peeve right after "epic" and "fail".


Or "Vinyl's". One of my biggest pet peeve's ;-).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Now I'm starting to remember how good music used to sound. 


Last night I was up using the loo and decided to put Boston's first album on and plugged in my nice Sony MDR-V500 headphones.

1:00 AM and I was sitting cross legged on the floor being blown away by the full rich sounds that Mr. Sholz created for us.


That was a moment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

bagpipe said:


> .. is there a cheaper way to do this? Maybe buying something used on Kijiji?


http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/f-turntable-buy-and-sell-electronics-W0QQCatIdZ15QQKeywordZturntable

it's too bad this thread wasn't started a month ago. 
I sold a lot of stereo components to offset my bass
rig purchase, including 3 Fisher turntables.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Nice clean Yamaha, and bought a flea market. Good grab.
> 
> There are some very nice inexpensive turntables brand new out there. Check out Pro-Ject. Also be wary of Kijiji. Makae sure it works, is clean and in good shape. Have it checked over and properly set up. Otherwise it's like turning your records on a lathe.


I have the Pro-Ject carbon. Its very nice and easy to use.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> I have the Pro-Ject carbon. Its very nice and easy to use.


I have an older version in a second system. Bought it so my 17 year old son could listen to his vinyl. He expects me to give it to him to take to college- Not


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Now I'm starting to remember how good music used to sound.
> 
> 
> Last night I was up using the loo and decided to put Boston's first album on and plugged in my nice Sony MDR-V500 headphones.
> ...


I think you just inspired me to put on my very clean copy of Bostons first album a Columbia half speed mastered.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I think you just inspired me to put on my very clean copy of Bostons first album a Columbia half speed mastered.


Now that's a great old system. I have an old set of Klipsch Heresy (?1974 maybe) speakers in my basement that look about the same vintage.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Now that's a great old system. I have an old set of Klipsch Heresy (?1974 maybe) speakers in my basement that look about the same vintage.



Those are 1974 Cornwall verticals. I've upgraded the crossovers with Bob Crites and also the tweeters with the Crites CT-125's which extends the highs and smooths them out a bit. I love these speakers and as long as I have the room won't ever get rid of them.
The reciever is a 1970's Pioneer SX5580 which is the European black face version of the SX1050. These black models were only available in Europe. I got it from a guy that had brought it back from an army base he was stationed. Supposedly he brought it back and stuck it in a closet and never used it. It was only used for maybe a couple hours. Not sure how true that is but when I got it it looked showroom mint.
The turntable is a Rega P3-24 with a lot of upgrades.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Those are 1974 Cornwall verticals. I've upgraded the crossovers with Bob Crites and also the tweeters with the Crites CT-125's which extends the highs and smooths them out a bit. I love these speakers and as long as I have the room won't ever get rid of them.
> The reciever is a 1970's Pioneer SX5580 which is the European black face version of the SX1050. These black models were only available in Europe. I got it from a guy that had brought it back from an army base he was stationed. Supposedly he brought it back and stuck it in a closet and never used it. It was only used for maybe a couple hours. Not sure how true that is but when I got it it looked showroom mint.
> The turntable is a Rega P3-24 with a lot of upgrades.


The Cornwalls are great speakers. I love my Heresy's but they need a sub to get the same low end as the Cornwall's have. There was a nice looking set on Kijiji about 6 mos ago, but my wife said that they were too big and too ugly for the living room. I guess its all your perspective, I thought they looked pretty cool.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Now I'm starting to remember how good music used to sound.
> 
> 
> Last night I was up using the loo and decided to put Boston's first album on and plugged in my nice Sony MDR-V500 headphones.
> ...



1 in the morning with Boston on the headphones.
http://youtu.be/EvGJvzwKqg0


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice systems gents; inspired me to dig out one of my turntables and put on some pre vinyl.
http://s1000.photobucket.com/user/Electraglide49/media/PC280154_converted_zpse96e5ca5.mp4.html
and
http://s1000.photobucket.com/user/Electraglide49/media/PC280153_converted_zps89204c02.mp4.html
The turntable is an early 50's (1951 I think) Eatons...with a built in 2 tube amp.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Those are 1974 Cornwall verticals. I've upgraded the crossovers with Bob Crites and also the tweeters with the Crites CT-125's which extends the highs and smooths them out a bit. I love these speakers and as long as I have the room won't ever get rid of them.
> The reciever is a 1970's Pioneer SX5580 which is the European black face version of the SX1050. These black models were only available in Europe. I got it from a guy that had brought it back from an army base he was stationed. Supposedly he brought it back and stuck it in a closet and never used it. It was only used for maybe a couple hours. Not sure how true that is but when I got it it looked showroom mint.
> The turntable is a Rega P3-24 with a lot of upgrades.


Tres cool. I'm looking for a vintage receiver at the moment and the Pioneers seem to be sought-after. I'm sure you know those Cornwalls don't even need 1/100 of the power of that baby. I'd be happy to take it off your hands before you blow up those expensive Crites drivers. ;-)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Tres cool. I'm looking for a vintage receiver at the moment and the Pioneers seem to be sought-after. I'm sure you know those Cornwalls don't even need 1/100 of the power of that baby. I'd be happy to take it off your hands before you blow up those expensive Crites drivers. ;-)


No they don't need that power. I got the receiver before I was able to grab those Cornwalls. When I had the opportunity I couldn't resist. I would like to put a tube amp on them but just don't have that kind of money.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They had all the tube integrated amps on for boxing day at planet of sound, half price. I think the 50 watter was about 750$, the 20 watt was 499$


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok guys, will anyone advise me on this please?

I have a nice sub I'd like to add to my little home audio system. It's a powered Vivid, made in Canada. My Yamaha amp doesn't have a sub out.

Looking at the back of the sub below it looks like it will accept a speaker line input.

What is the correct way to safely and effectively connect this sub to my amp?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I kept all my old vinyl from the 70's. I was a bit of a freak back then.....most of the LP's have only been played once. When I bought a new LP I would record it on a reel to reel and then tuck the record safely away. Got a bunch of high end harmon/karden equipment too......citation 17 pre-amp, citation 16A power amp,etc. Infinity reference standard speakers but I know they are toast. Foam surrounds have turned to dust.........


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you just need 2 sets of speaker wires. Wire them both into the sub from the amp (left and right channel), then out to the speakers. I used to have one like that.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

zdogma is correct. High level inputs are from amp to subwoofer, high level output goes from sub to speakers. What this does is take out the low frequency music from the speakers. It adds a high pass crossover which is controllable from the back of the sub.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks very much gentlemen.

I understand.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

update

After having two yamaha amps fail in similar fashions I found a nice Pioneer SA 7500 amp yesterday and hooked it up.

I finally, after a month of frustration, was able to enjoy that shining moment, that glorious sound of the needle dropping on a new copy (180 gram audiophile pressing) of the greatest album of our times.

DSOTM

Pioneer SA 7500
http://www.hifiengine.com/library/pioneer/sa-7500.shtml


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice! congrats! i love that album! i just got highway to hell on vinyl too...all time ACDC fav album!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that's cool, congrats milkman!

I have an old Fisher 400 tube amp from 1963 or so, just got it working, it sounds great with CD's

it also has a mono line out for a center channel...I hooked that up to a sub it works great!! I just leave the sub on slightly, so it's barely noticeable but it really adds to the depth of kick drum etc, subtle. 

the intro to DSOTM is killer

but it needs a little more work on the phono section, can't wait to get it hooked up


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Is it the new pressing of Dark Side? I just picked it up last month, and it sounds great. The recent Wish You Were Here is also very nicely done. I've been getting a lot of poor quality new vinyl in the last few months, so i was quite happy to find these.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I just couldn't resist...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool!
I was listening to Roy Buchanan's Loading Zone album on vinyl earlier today. I have one of those USB turntables.
I need to get my Marantz table working again.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

One of the reasons I have hung on to my vinyl over the years is that some of my favourite LPs may never make it to digital media- a lot of our local boys and girls: Seadog, Leigh Ashford, Goddo, Thundermug, The Hunt, I doubt you'll ever find Doucette's version of Further On Up the Road on cd. Just days ago I was soooooooooooo happy to find a (newly released) cd of Fludd's first album at a local flea market - now I can semi-retire that particular vinyl.

I still have great pleasure whenever I suffer through a few pops so I can listen to Rough Trades Direct-to-disc Birds of a Feather take. I expect that that version is lost to us ........ and it is an amazing recording.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

Still have all my vinyl, plus what friends and family gave me when they went CD.
Interesting that you mention Fludd. As a kid, I walked past the purple 'Fludd bus'
on the way to school every day. Once met Greg Godovitch backstage at a buddy's
gig (Goddo was the unannounced 'special guest' band playing). We talked about
those early days.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, finally installed a brand new Shure M92 on my old Dual last night, wired up some speakers and an amp for the first time in over 12 years, and yanked out a box of singles, where I found some plastic spindles at the bottom. Oh man, those things are scratchy! Kept a container of water nearby to coat the surface of the discs and reduce static. Had a blast going through 45's. Listened to Talking Heads, Dave Edmunds, Peter Gabriel, Dr. John. Even put on "I Love Onions" by Susan Christie! Only downside was that a) I can't seem to get the tracking mass down low enough for the tone arm/cartridge, and b) the turntable seems to think the singles end sooner than they do and never makes it to the end of the song before lifting and returning to start.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Finally, enjoying the classics.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not that I have any shortage of LPs, but the singles cover the gamut of things. For a while, during my teenage years, a convenience store near us would get boxes of castoff singles from jukeboxes, and sell them for 10 cents a piece. I picked up a bunch of blues singles there: Jimmy Reed, Bobby Bland, Otis Rush, Buddy Guy, BB King, John Lee Hooker.

Then there's the weird stuff, like Walter Brennan, Patty Duke, Floyd Cramer, the Fendermen, or the obscure stuff like John Fogerty recording as The Blue Ridge Rangers, or a single by The Sparrow (who eventually changed their name to Steppenwolf), or "Love-itis" by the Mighty Mandala. All this stuff I had forgotten I had. Just a great big ol' box o' music.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know if this has been said but the vinyl records made in Canada during the heydey of vinyl was very inferior to the USA vinyl. There was a law in Canada that did not allow the higher grade vinyl into Canada and so all Canadian records were made with industrial grade inferior vinyl. Thus the records did not last as long and were audibly inferior. Too bad, I say.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't know if this has been said but the vinyl records made in Canada during the heydey of vinyl was very inferior to the USA vinyl. There was a law in Canada that did not allow the higher grade vinyl into Canada and so all Canadian records were made with industrial grade inferior vinyl. Thus the records did not last as long and were audibly inferior. Too bad, I say.


Weren't mastering engineers also to blame? Maybe it had something to do with them cutting to this inferior vinyl. 

I've heard they were pretty conservative about printing too much low end.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It,s not just the quality of the vinyl but the number of stamps/pressings made from any given master. The masters may be metal, but they also have a limit to the number of stamps they can faithfully produce. Push that envelope too far, and even the highest grade vinyl simply turns into a faithful reproduction of a degraded master.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Finally, enjoying the classics.


 when Gilmour comes in on SOYCD with that little riff...blows me away...every time!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> It,s not just the quality of the vinyl but the number of stamps/pressings made from any given master. The masters may be metal, but they also have a limit to the number of stamps they can faithfully produce. Push that envelope too far, and even the highest grade vinyl simply turns into a faithful reproduction of a degraded master.



which is why first pressings carry a premium. 
I tried so hard to find a first pressing or even cbs half speed master of WYWH, as its my fav PF, but ended up settling for the recent reissue, which actually is pretty good. 
However for DSOTM I have a 30th ANN Harvest UK import and a Japanese pressing that are both pretty good and different sounding. Also have a first pressing of the Wall. Good copies of those pressings seem to be easier and less expensive to get than equivalent WYWH.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Weren't mastering engineers also to blame? Maybe it had something to do with them cutting to this inferior vinyl.
> 
> I've heard they were pretty conservative about printing too much low end.


You may be correct. I hadn't heard anything about the mastering engineers but there is more to producing a vinyl record than just the quality of the vinyl.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Are the pressings nowadays much better than the ones produced let's say in the 80s which IMO was the peak of vinyl? I suppose the vinyl used these days are far better than those days.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> Are the pressings nowadays much better than the ones produced let's say in the 80s which IMO was the peak of vinyl? I suppose the vinyl used these days are far better than those days.


Depends on the company. I have an original copy of The Band that sounds pretty good but scratchy, i picked up the new Capitol pressing a month or so ago and it was terrible. Muddy, distorted, crackly. The new pressing of Frampton Comes Alive was also terrible. You have to watch out for Vinyl Lovers, they are very hit and miss.

Most new vinyl is good. Certain companies like music on vinyl, Blue Note and MoFi have been consistently very good for me, but the rest are a bit of a guessing game. The new Pink Floyd pressings are excellent (parlophone?) The Hendrix reissues are very good, I have Axis and Are you Experienced and love them both. The Dire Straits box set is very good. I find the new 180 and 200GM vinyl pressings are nice, not sure if the sound is different but they don't warp nearly as often.

I occasionally find an absolutely pristine copy of an album from the 70's or 80's at the used record store (last week I found AJA and I don't think it had ever been played) and they are consistently very good pressings


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Depends on the company. I have an original copy of The Band that sounds pretty good but scratchy, i picked up the new Capitol pressing a month or so ago and it was terrible. Muddy, distorted, crackly. The new pressing of Frampton Comes Alive was also terrible. You have to watch out for Vinyl Lovers, they are very hit and miss.
> 
> Most new vinyl is good. Certain companies like music on vinyl, Blue Note and MoFi have been consistently very good for me, but the rest are a bit of a guessing game. The new Pink Floyd pressings are excellent (parlophone?) The Hendrix reissues are very good, I have Axis and Are you Experienced and love them both. The Dire Straits box set is very good. I find the new 180 and 200GM vinyl pressings are nice, not sure if the sound is different but they don't warp nearly as often.
> 
> I occasionally find an absolutely pristine copy of an album from the 70's or 80's at the used record store (last week I found AJA and I don't think it had ever been played) and they are consistently very good pressings


I'd like to add that the Neil Young reissues are exceptionally well done. I have "Harvest" and "After the Gold Rush" and the pressings are excellent.
To the person that mentioned the 80's being the peak of vinyl. The vinyl experts that I know disagree. In most vinyl enthusiasts opinion the 70's was the start of the decline of vinyl quality. The 80's was pretty much the end of "Vinyl as King".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chito said:


> Are the pressings nowadays much better than the ones produced let's say in the 80s which IMO was the peak of vinyl? I suppose the vinyl used these days are far better than those days.


My guess is that the vinyl is no better, but rather the companies do not plan around having 500,000 copies of a vinyl disc ready for shipping to Wal-Mart in time for Xmas. Limited-release albums back in the day could be stunning, because the runs were small enough to impose some quality control.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I'd like to add that the Neil Young reissues are exceptionally well done. I have "Harvest" and "After the Gold Rush" and the pressings are excellent.


Agreed. I have the new Harvest and Live at the Cellar Door and they are very well done. My copy of After the Goldrush is an original and in really good shape so I haven't bought the new version. Harvest was really expensive if I remember right, around 50 bucks. I think they are all remastered from the original tapes, seems to me both the company making it and the recording engineer is willing to put a bit of work in to get a good product.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I found & listened to some original copies of Meddle, DSOTM, The Wall this week, was really good!

have the new 180 gram WYWH as well, it's up next

from what I understand, too much bass can make the needle jumpy, and also makes wider grooves. Wider spaced grooves from the cutting lath give better fidelity but you lose playing time...since you can't fit as much on 1 side

so it's all sort of a tradeoff & the mastering engineer has to adjust the cutting parameters as the master is being cut

and vinyl usually has some bass rolloff on the master to accomodate


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bolero said:


> I found & listened to some original copies of Meddle, DSOTM, The Wall this week, was really good!
> 
> have the new 180 gram WYWH as well, it's up next
> 
> ...


I have the newer Dire Straits reissue "Brothers in Arms" half speed mastered that was pressed on to 2 LP.s, I assume for wider grooves. I also picked up the new John Fogarty "Wrote a Song for Everyone", that I assume could have been done on 1 disc but was pressed to 2, as there is only 2 or 3 songs per side. Both are excellent SQ.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> To the person that mentioned the 80's being the peak of vinyl. The vinyl experts that I know disagree. In most vinyl enthusiasts opinion the 70's was the start of the decline of vinyl quality. The 80's was pretty much the end of "Vinyl as King".


A lot of the best vinyl ever produced prior to the onset of the latest vinyl rage, were made in the late 70's, early 80's. I'm not talking about recordings although a lot of the best recordings were also produced during that time. Windham Hill Records, ECM, JVC, Sheffield Labs, Morphius and Mobile Fidelity are names of companies that produced excellent vinyl during the late '70's and 80's. I can attest to that because I still have these records I'm talking about. CD's didn't become popular until the late 80's and 90's. Cassette tapes also were popular but never really came to a point where it would've replaced vinyl at that time. The quality never was good.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I found a pristine copy of In the Court of the Crimson King and very clean copies of Revolver, Gaucho and Hotel California today. A good day of vinyl mining. I had never heard the King Crimson before, its really cool.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I found a pristine copy of In the Court of the Crimson King and very clean copies of Revolver, Gaucho and Hotel California today. A good day of vinyl mining. I had never heard the King Crimson before, its really cool.


I'm a big fan of King Crimson. Larks Tongues in aspic being the first album I heard but In the Court of the Crimson King is my favorite. Unfortunately my old copy is not the greatest. There is a 200 gram reissue I was thinking about taking a chance on. I'm usually careful about the reissues I choose as I've been burned on a few.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I *gotta* put on Steely Dan's _Aja_ some time this weekend. I was listening to a concert of theirs from 1994, and they performed the song fabulously, but it didn't have Steve Gadd. The drum riffing on the album version, especially his double pedal work on the bass drums, is just stunning. It's so insistent and urgent, you just feel like you're going to explode.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Worth the album cover alone. What a fantastic first album! That first riff of Schizoid Man jumps me out of my seat every time. Also worth listening to Larks Tongue as mentioned...Wake of Poseidon and later on...Red. Great vocals from Greg Lake and then John Wetton. I wish they were available on iTunes but Robert Fripp won't consent apparently.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

zdogma said:


> I found a pristine copy of In the Court of the Crimson King and very clean copies of Revolver, Gaucho and Hotel California today. A good day of vinyl mining. I had never heard the King Crimson before, its really cool.


I be jealous, my old copy is showing the love.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

There were times in my past when I listened to records, I had to use
headphones because I didn't want to wake up the family. ELP and YES
were always there. The separations of instruments and nuances you
hear just don't come out all the time with speakers.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I finally got my old Empire 698 TT working 100%, turns out the auto drop function wasn't working because the oil in the cylinder had dried up. TT is from 1978 or so...almost 40 years old

thx to the folks at AudioKarma ( a great forum for researching hifi stuff ) I found out R/C vehicle 600,000 weight differential lube work perfectly!!


[video=youtube;jrJFKny6WZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrJFKny6WZY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------

